# Why is my updated information for vehicle Reg and Insurance on Pending?



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

I downloaded and sent in my updated insurance and vehicle registration weeks ago. When I check the information it says my status is "pending". What gives with that? Does that mean I can't drive? And, this once again brings up a point... why is it that a driver cannot contact anyone within Uber by phone... If not by phone, what the hell is the email address???? Please help!!!!


----------



## Gerald rubin (Jun 23, 2015)

I am in the same boat!! How long does it take to get approved to drive with the new car? I want to get back on the road and it is kinda annoying that you can't talk to a human being to get answers.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

So much for "technology".


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

It does mean you cannot drive until the paperwork is approved. You can email [email protected] as to why there is no phone support, that's the way Uber wants it.

Approval processes varies. When I first started driving it only took two days to get approved, remember there is a queue and thousands of drivers are signing up daily and uploading the very same paperwork you are.


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

SantaFe_Uber said:


> It does mean you cannot drive until the paperwork is approved. You can email [email protected] as to why there is no phone support, that's the way Uber wants it.
> 
> Approval processes varies. When I first started driving it only took two days to get approved, remember there is a queue and thousands of drivers are signing up daily and uploading the very same paperwork you are.


Hi SantaFe.... this whole situation where nobody can contact anyone by phone at Uber plain has me spooked!! This is a BIG company now... why no service people for the drivers? Costs too much? That's nuts!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Unless you can't log into the partner app I'd drive!

Send copies of docs in question to [email protected]


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JSM0713 said:


> Hi SantaFe.... this whole situation where nobody can contact anyone by phone at Uber plain has me spooked!! This is a BIG company now... why no service people for the drivers? Costs too much? That's nuts!


^^^
Hey.... 50 Billion doesn't go as far as it used to like when I was a kid.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

email the local partner email and let them know about it.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I've been like that for a couple of months. The e mail back said they will get to it. Umm... its still like that.

Wonder how long it would take them to deactivate me when the Ins card expires?


----------



## High_Desert_Runner (Jun 15, 2015)

I have the same issue with the pending on a lot my information as well. I have been driving for the past 2 weeks. Once you get the email that you are ready to drive you can go out. It took me almost 3 weeks to bet everything resolves even after talking to to sever reps a support ubercom. I do agree that there should be a live support person for a 55 Billion company


----------



## ODetc (Jun 24, 2015)

You need to call or email your local Uber to get them to take a look at it for approval. My wife had hers in pending for a while and as soon as she emailed the local office, they immediately approved her. Just need to give a nudge.


----------

